# MEET THE fairies and write to them.



## Tori (Aug 25, 2003)

Click the magic link,
to escape this worlde you see,
How could you resist?
When soon in Fairyland you'll be!
Click here!


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 25, 2003)

ya funny link didnt work


----------



## Gothmog (Aug 25, 2003)

Tori's link has "http//" twice at the beginning. If you remove the first of these the link will then work.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Aug 26, 2003)

> Do Tolkien fans love fairies?



I can't speak for any Tolkien fans other than myself, but I can present Tolkien's recorded opinion about the type of fairies presented on the website.



> I will in no circumstances accept this treatment of Lorien, even if Z personally prefers 'tiny' fairies and the gimcrack of conventional modern fairy-tales


-Letter 210

Tolkien is reacting to a proposed "film 'treatment' of _The Lord of the Rings_". This comment was addressed to the treatment's description of Lorien: 


> A splendid sight. ... Delicate spires and tiny minarets of Elven-color are clverl woven into a beautiful[ly] designed castle.



"Z" refers to Morton Grady Zimmerman, who drafted the treatment.

"gimcrack" is defined as "a cheap, showy, useless thing" in Webster's New World College Dictionary (Fourth Edition)



> Drayton's _Nymphidia_ is one ancestor of that long line of flower-fairies and fluttering sprites with antennae that I so disliked as a child, and which my children in their turn detested. Andrew Lang had similar feelings. In the preface to the _Lilac Fairy Book_ he refers to the tales of tiresome contemporary authors: "they always begin with a little boy or girl who goes out and meets the fairies of polyanthuses and gardenias and apple-blossom...These fairies try to be funny and fail; or they try to preach and succeed."


-J.R.R. Tolkien, "On Fairy Stories"


----------



## Tori (Aug 26, 2003)

*Whoops*

Clicking here should do it! 

Firstly, no offence intended to anyone on this message board. I Understand that Tolkien himself thought little of faries. I am a fan of Tolkien's work and i am just a fan who thought she'd tell you about her site.

 

So visit it if you want, or don't.
It's really up to you 

Best Wishes, Tori


----------



## Idril (Aug 26, 2003)

Tolkien's beliefs were his own and is no way definitive on the subject. I and my whole family believe in fairies. We have a mischievous one who keeps hiding the remotes etc and off course there is also the tooth fairy and all the flower fairies in our garden.

I don't see why Tolkien's lack of perception on these wonderful creatures should put others off them.

You have a lovely site Tori - keep up the good work


----------



## Tori (Aug 26, 2003)

*Thank you*

Thank you very much for your thoughts on my site.
It's very encouraging of you to say so and means a lot.
Oh and don't worry, i'll keep up the good work!

Thank you again, and hi to all your fairies,

Love form Tori


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 26, 2003)

My cousins have a broccoli fairie that comes and snatches you away if you dont eat your broccoli


----------



## Eledhwen (Sep 5, 2003)

I like the bit in Labyrinth where Hoggle squirts the fairies with insecticide (fairicide?) Squirt<<< "yelp!" Splat!

It's good to meet you, Tori. Have you posted your website on the Members Website bit?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eledhwen _
> *I like the bit in Labyrinth where Hoggle squirts the fairies with insecticide (fairicide?) Squirt<<< "yelp!" Splat! *



Teehee, and the girl thinks hes being mean and pics one up and it nips her


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh the Labyrinth is such an excellent film. One of my favourites ever! And yes, the fairies in it do not fit into the usual image that we have of them (gentle, granting-wishes type).


----------



## Tori (Sep 6, 2003)

to Eledhwen>> Nice to meet you too. No, I haven't posted it on the members section, but I will.
I love that film too. With the very young Tom playing Jack.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 6, 2003)

They are very Sweetish fairies, and I do like them. . .The only problems with fairies involve all that clapping. . .everytime someone says something against them you have to clap or they die. . .


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *They are very Sweetish fairies, and I do like them. . .The only problems with fairies involve all that clapping. . .everytime someone says something against them you have to clap or they die. . . *



Yes, what is with that?!

"I don't believe in fairies!"

Ooops, one just died


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 6, 2003)

Elgee claps so that the fairy stays alive despite Thol's cruelty.

CLAP CLAP CLAP


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Elgee claps so that the fairy stays alive despite Thol's cruelty.
> 
> CLAP CLAP CLAP *



AHHH!!! Im not being cruel. . . I am wetting myself with laughter pictureing you clapping wildly on your computer chair


----------



## Tori (Sep 7, 2003)

*Lives in our Hands*

I've heard of that too, the clapping school of thought.
But i think they're not as fragile and delicate as they might make out. I think that if you say "I don't believe in Fairies," they don't die, but just leave you alone to get on with things. 
I don't know about you, but i like to think I get a bit of otherworldly help now and again. Can't hurt right?
And with all the bad and bordom that exisits, I think we need all the help we can get.





Relax,
Love form Tori


----------

